# "I've already tipped you through the app"



## PeterNorth (Apr 4, 2016)

I have gotten his a lot with new Uber riders. They say that they have chosen to give me a 20% tip through the app.

Now, I am not a rider so I don't know what they're seeing. I tell them that Uber doesn't allow tips through their app system (like Lyft). So what are these people saying??? It's frustrating cause they actually think I am getting compensated above the minimum wage that Uber has set.


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

Uber is keeping your tips. E-mail Uber and they will send them to you.


----------



## Newwber (Dec 11, 2015)

To my knowledge.... they can/do set up a default tip amount on the uber TAXI platform only. Of course, this isn't explained to anyone in any detail (pax or driver) so there is obvious confusion. I just tell people that is only on the uber TAXI platform.... and that's not what you chose today. I've never had anyone then present a tip after this explanation


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Newwber said:


> To my knowledge.... they can/do set up a default tip amount on the uber TAXI platform only. Of course, this isn't explained to anyone in any detail. I just tell people that is only on the uber TAXI platform.... and that's not what you chose today. I've never had anyone then present a tip after this explanation


Part of the problem is that Uber does not offer taxis in many of its markets. If you say "Uber Taxi", the public thinks that it _*IS*_ riding in an Uber "taxi". In some cases, if you mention "Uber Taxi", the public will realise that UberX, Uber Black or whatever is not a "taxi", but then, due to the Taxi/Uber wars, they can not conceive of or understand the possiblity of an Uber _*taxi*_.


----------



## Newwber (Dec 11, 2015)

It's all just unnecessary noise really........ I hate being a "go with the flow" kind of guy..... but if you don't do it with Stoober..... you could go mad.


----------



## galileo5 (Jan 16, 2016)

PeterNorth said:


> I have gotten his a lot with new Uber riders. They say that they have chosen to give me a 20% tip through the app.
> 
> Now, I am not a rider so I don't know what they're seeing. I tell them that Uber doesn't allow tips through their app system (like Lyft). So what are these people saying??? It's frustrating cause they actually think I am getting compensated above the minimum wage that Uber has set.


Tipping can be added through the rider's online profile for the UberTaxi service only, not UberX. 
This is a vague area Uber created intentionally so that riders would think they tipped without really tipping.


----------



## Backdash (Jan 28, 2015)

Tell them to look at their last receipt and find the line item that says gratuity.
Oh wait! 
There is none....


----------



## PeterNorth (Apr 4, 2016)

damn FUBAR


----------



## Jeep42 (Apr 6, 2016)

This will inform your passengers,


----------



## scooterabc (Feb 19, 2016)

I've had 3 or 4 passengers think that they could tip through the app. I explained that it wasn't possible and all of them tipped with cash.


----------



## There’s no need to tip (Dec 19, 2015)

*Gratuity for TAXI*
Your preferred gratuity will be applied to any future TAXI trips that you request through Uber. This will apply to TAXI fares only (not Black, SUV, or uberX) and be paid to your driver. Gratuity only applies in certain countries.

Yeah, that is really confusing language there.....


----------



## scooterabc (Feb 19, 2016)

Where does Uber Taxi exist?


----------



## There’s no need to tip (Dec 19, 2015)

scooterabc said:


> Where does Uber Taxi exist?


I know they definitely have it here in New York and in DC. I'm not sure which other markets.


----------



## joffie (Jan 31, 2016)

Sydney


----------



## TwoScoops (Apr 25, 2016)

In Seattle we've got Uber For Hire... They're marked cars painted up that look like taxis but they say "For Hire" on them, there are some technical differences between those and taxis, but for the most part, they're taxis (they existed before Uber was around).


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Just request your Square reader and whip out the reader when they say they only have a card. They can't turn you down at that point.


----------



## Leftright? (Mar 11, 2016)

You support them and they refuse to support you by providing an app. With tips on the standard platform?


----------



## LadyDi (Nov 29, 2015)

uberdriverfornow said:


> Just request your Square reader and whip out the reader when they say they only have a card. They can't turn you down at that point.


Yes they can. I have had it happen. "Oh I wish I had more time...". I am going to put the Square and Paypal reader signs up instead of an actual tip sign. This I think will cause inquiry (or not) and go from there.


----------



## Backdash (Jan 28, 2015)

I have had the Square sign up for almost 2 years. The reader had been used 4 times.


----------

